# Philips 32pfl5405h/05



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, I want to buy a new tv for gaming but I have a low budget of £350, I know monitors are the best for response times but I was wondering is this 32 inch 2ms tv any good?

http://www.philips.co.uk/c/televisi...h-full-hd-1080p-digital-tv-32pfl5405h_05/prd/

It boasts a 2ms response time (measured in Perceived Blur-Edge-Width; BEW). 



Or is the samsung LE32C580 better?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LE3...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1290253833&sr=1-1


Which set has the best quality and which would be better for gaming? 

Or could you guys recommend any good tv's for gaming? ( not monitors, I still want a 32" for films and such )


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd go for Samsung, I've never been satisfied with Philips TVs. 2ms and 5ms response time doesn't matter so much.


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

What tv will have the best picture quality tho? the philips tv has 100hz also.

The main thing I want is picture quality as I will be gaming with my turtle beach's and I use mouse and keyboard so I need the tv with the best response times.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you sure you want to get 32" TV for gaming? 2ms - 5ms doesn't matter so much when its 32".
Most people doesn't even recognize the response delay 2 to 5s.

But if you are sure you want 32" (you are going to use it as TV as well), are those 2 only options? If those are the options, then I'd take Philips. I can't find any site to confirm respond time for Samsung and its important for you, I'd believe that who provides the information.


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you reccomend any good tv's tho? or monitors?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Well whats the price you are about to pay? And how big monitor would be?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

go a size bigger LG 42 pj350

Got it myself and response times are very good with it as is the image quality


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

I went to the shops today and looked around at a few tv's I was recommended a panasonic tv, Also I bought the av to vga cable to play the xbox on my monitor, honestly there was the slightest difference infact maybe none in lag ( that I could see ) So I will be going for a 32inch.

The panasonic I was recommened is this one, Is it any good for gaming? The picture quality was superb tho xD

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/LCD-TVs/buy-PANASONIC-TX-L32S20BA-LCD-TV/633739


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't say anything because I haven't ever watched anything on that screen, and its not for sell in any(atleast most) shop in my country. Hope someone else can check it out.


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you think I should just dive in and buy the panasonic ? the picture quality is good and the guy in the shop said the response time is 4ms ... Thats still good right?



I want to get the philips because its 2ms response time but all the major stores in my town down sell philips anymore... only samsung, panasonic, LG and few other big named brands.

also I dont want the samsung tv I showed you because its only 50hz 


so its out of the philips and panasonic, The panasonic is £80 more but has a 1000000:1 contrast ratio over the philips 100,000:1. 

Do you think the 4ms response time on the panasonic will really be that noticable compared to the 2 ms response time on the philips?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

It doesn't matter if its 2 or 4ms. Its so small delay. Then its more about servers you are playing on...

I'm not sure about hows the contrast ratio, since I have myself 5m:1...


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, Im just going to buy the panasonic. Thanks for the help anyway xD


The pansonic tv should be a vast improvement over my old samsung.


----------



## Lisbin (Nov 21, 2010)

its better to go for higher ends.....
samsung is better....


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Lisbin said:


> its better to go for higher ends.....
> samsung is better....


it doesn't matter is the delay 2ms or 4ms if you are playing on console (even on the most pc servers, maybe only when playing on LAN). server delay on console is way more than 10ms, usually about 20 to 40ms, if you are playing with host from close range.

And when you are playing on PC, you just gotta have very good PC which runs the game perfectly and very good connection, and very good server that has not ANY so called input lag, and then you may notice the delay between 2ms and 4ms.

Just my opinion, again.


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

I am going to go pick up the panasonic tv tomorrow from comets, I still feel a little un easy about this tv tho...


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Hah. Good luck. 

Please mark this thread as *Solved* under *Thread Tools*. Thanks!

PS. Don't mark yet, if you feel like you have something to ask.  Mark when you feel like its solved.


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

hasseli said:


> Hah. Good luck.
> 
> Please mark this thread as *Solved* under *Thread Tools*. Thanks!
> 
> PS. Don't mark yet, if you feel like you have something to ask.  Mark when you feel like its solved.




Okay thanks xD


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

UPDATE

I went for the panasonic in the end...... Damn I wish I didnt  

At first I thought the quality was great but after comparing it to my brothers 2 year old samsung it seemed his was much sharper and clearer.

Also It has an IPS panel which automaticly adjusts the display depending on the picture, so when I enter a dark room in a game it adjusts the settings but it ends up making everything dark including the hud. When there is a black background with white text, the text is more grey than white thanks to this IPS stuff.

Im pretty disapointed and wish I went for the philips to be honest  . 

And it cost me £400 where as the philips is £320.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

hasseli said:


> I'd go for Samsung, I've never been satisfied with Philips TVs. 2ms and 5ms response time doesn't matter so much.


Hello hello. :wink:


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, Yh I wish I went for a samsung now 

I can get a refund but only store credit if I havnt used the product >.> <.<


----------



## Cuthalu (Jan 8, 2011)

hasseli said:


> it doesn't matter is the delay 2ms or 4ms if you are playing on console (even on the most pc servers, maybe only when playing on LAN). server delay on console is way more than 10ms, usually about 20 to 40ms, if you are playing with host from close range.
> 
> And when you are playing on PC, you just gotta have very good PC which runs the game perfectly and very good connection, and very good server that has not ANY so called input lag, and then you may notice the delay between 2ms and 4ms.
> 
> Just my opinion, again.


I had to register just for this. Your opinions are based on completely false assumptions (=OMG someone in the internets is wrong!!). :upset:

For starters, those 2 or 4 ms times are always just advertising - they're far from the truth. In the best case, they represent the most optimal value which is possible to achieve with the display. Avarage is always a lot higher than the aforementioned value.

Network lag is added on top of that, they don't cancel each other out. 20 ms network lag + on top of my head avg 15 ms display response time lag with fast lcd = 35 ms of lag. And cue in the input lag, 15-100 ms on top of that and when you're not blessed with a very good setup, you have complete failure at your hand in your competiteveness and gaming experience.

P.S. servers don't have input lag, lcd-displays have it. Different things.

Oh by the way, the Philips has input lag of ca. 30 ms in some random mode which I couldn't change in the store. Prolly had 100 Hz etc. on so maybe it's close to 10-15 on game mode. AND it has perfect 4:4:4 subsampling! A little rough on the outside but it has a heart of gold. :heartlove I'm probably going to get 37" version for 499€. (Anttilasta.) :smile:


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Cuthalu said:


> P.S. servers don't have input lag, lcd-displays have it. Different things.


Some servers would have so called input-lag even if it provides good connection if the game's/server's network code is failure. I don't know is the "input-lag" the best description for it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF Cuthalu,

I am glad you could provide an alternate opinion but it would be nice if you could show us some proof/evidence behind what you have said, how do I know if the 2-4ms isn't true part isn't a lie due to you hating the corporation (not saying you do, I just would like to see a supported arguement).

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

